# IEM around 2.5k



## x666x (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys
I'm looking for a new IEM since my XB30 died. It should have decent treble and bass not too much of either and it would be nice if it had a mic.
I am considering the following options:
XB55
RHA MA390
Smokin Bud 2 (only because of the mic)

If there are any other models I should know about, please tell me. It'd be great if they had tangle free cords and decent noise isolation.(Delhi is noisy)


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 5, 2017)

RHA MA390 isn't very clear. RHA MA350 was faaaaaar better in terms of SQ. I have used both.
Prior to RHA I had xb90. I liked ma 350,coming from XB90... But can't say the same about 390u.

Check sound magic. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## x666x (Dec 6, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> RHA MA390 isn't very clear. RHA MA350 was faaaaaar better in terms of SQ. I have used both.
> Prior to RHA I had xb90. I liked ma 350,coming from XB90... But can't say the same about 390u.
> 
> Check sound magic.
> ...


Should I buy from brand like KZ, Vsonic or stick to the popular brands?
Also, can you recommend any models I should look into?
I have used the E10C and I found it a bit too clear not that I am into too much bass but it sounded kinda flat. What about the PL30+c?
What about 1More Piston? I hear they are good.

EDIT: I've been looking into some Brainwavz models and I think the reviews are okay. What do you think about S0?


----------



## dissel (Dec 6, 2017)

Buy KZ ZS6 from here - Don't worry about custom, you don't need to pay any - Just need an Indian Debit Card (VISA / Master) & Paypal A/C (optional)

KZ ZS6 Custom-built Hybrid HiFi In-ear Earphones -$28.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

Price is 1890/-(with coupon 1500/-) , It will reach below 2k at your home if you follow the method below


----------



## x666x (Dec 6, 2017)

dissel said:


> Buy KZ ZS6 from here - Don't worry about custom, you don't need to pay any - Just need an Indian Debit Card (VISA / Master) & Paypal A/C (optional)
> 
> KZ ZS6 Custom-built Hybrid HiFi In-ear Earphones -$28.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
> 
> Price is 1890/-(with coupon 1500/-) , It will reach below 2k at your home if you follow the method below


I have small ears and have had issues with the ATE being too big. The ATE's sound wasnt something I liked but this isnt something I am using to compare. i am just worried that these will come off easy.


----------



## dissel (Dec 6, 2017)

Well If ATE is not suitable for you then it's definitely not going to work...Ignore Above post.


----------



## x666x (Dec 6, 2017)

dissel said:


> Well If ATE is not suitable for you then it's definitely not going to work...Ignore Above post.


Should I go for Brainwavz S0, XB55 or Soundmagic PL30+C

EDIT: How about Signature Acoustics C-12 Version 2?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 7, 2017)

x666x said:


> Should I go for Brainwavz S0, XB55 or Soundmagic PL30+C
> 
> EDIT: How about Signature Acoustics C-12 Version 2?


SA is a bit cleaner than ATE and has better bass. It's comfortable as well.
XB55 is pretty good too.

PL-30 was something I had under consideration while buying my recent IEMs, after I broke my XB90.
My vote goes for Sony. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## koolent (Dec 31, 2017)

BUMP

I am really confused between Jays-A- Jays Five,  the ma 390 and xb55ap. I love bass.

aMixed feelings about the KZ tho, are they really good? should i order one?
Also, I want durability because I wear my buds to the gym almost everyday.

EDIT: XB510AS is also a viable option.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2017)

koolent said:


> BUMP
> 
> I am really confused between Jays-A- Jays Five,  the ma 390 and xb55ap. I love bass.
> 
> ...


The XB55ap seems better for you.
390 isn't something that you can use in gym very effectively. I would have preferred my xb90 over it any day for gym. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## koolent (Dec 31, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> The XB55ap seems better for you.
> 390 isn't something that you can use in gym very effectively. I would have preferred my xb90 over it any day for gym.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



how about the XB510AS?


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Jan 2, 2018)

I have used just jays five of these earphones and I absolutely loved them. Good enough bass. And with good mids and highs to. The bass isn't overpowering if that's what you want.
Though rha 390 won't even have as much bass as jays.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Apr 21, 2018)

This might be a late recommendation, but I suggest taking a look at the Signature Acoustics C12 version 2.0. It is a wooden earphone and I have used both version 1 and 2. I bought V1 3 years back at 2500 but was lucky to get V2 at 999/- as part of an introductory offer. Now prices have gone up but I believe that it's more than worth it. Warranty is 18 months. Many friends, including audiophiles, have tried it and said only good things about it.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 23, 2018)

How about tekfusion v2.0 ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chandhu (May 25, 2018)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> This might be a late recommendation, but I suggest taking a look at the Signature Acoustics C12 version 2.0. It is a wooden earphone and I have used both version 1 and 2. I bought V1 3 years back at 2500 but was lucky to get V2 at 999/- as part of an introductory offer. Now prices have gone up but I believe that it's more than worth it. Warranty is 18 months. Many friends, including audiophiles, have tried it and said only good things about it.




Are you referring to these?


----------

